# Need a 2800mA or 3000mA driver for a single XML---- shipped in the USA.



## redfishsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I need to drive a single XML at 2800 or 3,000 mA. This is to test the intensity of the light (PAR). 

I need a driver that will operate on 3.7-4.2v DC input, I have a wall adapter that does exactly this with a 4.5A rated output, so it's perfect. 


I don't know quite where to look for this. I am going to be testing the spectral output of a BUNCH of LEDs (which I'll post here but this is mainly for aquarists). 

One of the ones I am testing is the XML cool white and I need something that I'm sure someone makes or has that they can sell me. Maybe one of our sponsors? 

I need one of these quicker than any of the Chinese companies will be able to ship it. I need it in about 2-3 weeks and China is grossly unpredictable.



I tried direct driving one of these XML with a 5-watt 0.47ohm resistor, and got up to about 1900mA, by the way. Not good for long-term running that's for sure.

If anyone has one of these, let me know.


----------



## znomit (Mar 16, 2011)

Taskled have lflex in stock. 
http://www.taskled.com/techlflex.html


----------



## RepProdigious (Mar 16, 2011)

8*AMC7135? Shiningbeam, KD and led source whatever carries it. Cheap too!


----------



## Codiak (Mar 16, 2011)

znomit said:


> Taskled have lflex in stock.
> http://www.taskled.com/techlflex.html


 
+1


----------



## Toaster79 (Mar 16, 2011)

Codiak said:


> +1


 
+1 on lflex


----------



## doctaq (Mar 17, 2011)

if you are powering on a 4.5 vdc source you could go with a transistor based, ive never made one higher than 1 amp tho


----------

